# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  الف الف مبروك لــ صديقنا الغالي هدوء عاصف بمناسبة الخطوبة

## معاذ ملحم

بـســم الله الــرحمــن الــــرحــــيــــم




|.. يوم الخميس هو يوم مميز لشخص مميز ... عرفناه بيننا كأخ غالي على قلوبنا جميعاً ... هو يوم تكثر فيه الأفراح والمناسبات ... ولكنها اليوم ليست كتلك المناسبات فيوم الخميس ... يوم عقد قران صديقنا " محمود التميمي " ..|





بأسمي وبأسم أعضاء منتديات الحصن الأرنية 
نبارك لك .... ونسأل الله عز وجل ان تحظى بحياة سعيده 





السادة الأعضاء الكرام انتم مدعوون الى سهرة خاصة في المنتدى لنبارك للمهندس محمود التميمي 


بمناسبة عقد قران (المدير العام)




"هدوء عاصف" 




وذلك مساء يوم الخميس المقبل والموافق 18-11-2010 




نتمنى فيها اطيب الامنيات لـ "عريس المنتدى"





 :Eh S(7):  حضوركم ومشاركتكم تزيد من روعة المناسبة .. فأهلا بكم  :Eh S(7): 

أخوكم معاذ بني ملحم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبارك  محمود وربي يتمملك بخير 
والله يوفقك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سنفورة

أل مبرو وعقبال ما تدخل القفص الذهبي

من أختك:::: سنفورة :Eh S(7):

----------


## totoalharbi

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## mylife079

الف الف الف مبروك 


عقبال الفرحة الكبرى 


 :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6): 


 :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مبروك الف مبروك بتستاهل كل خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الوسادة

*انا اجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 



ولك هدووووووووووووووئة ريتها ما تبلا البدلة عليك شو ما كان لونها 

احلى عريس و الله 

نيالهااااااااااا 


بئولو لبسها لولو حرير و خاتم الماس 



مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووك

اخيرا فرحت فيك يماااااااااا 

الف و مليون ترليون مبرووووك لأحلى هدوئة في العالم كله 

ولك و الله اني فرحانيتلك كإني بدي ازوج ابني هههههههههه

ادعيلي عئبالي ماشي مش تنسى و الله بصير زعل 




يللا عئبال ما نفرح فيك بعرس مطنطن تحكي  في كل حواري الشام  و الشاغووووووووور 

هي هي هي هي هيييييييييييييييييييييييييي ( موسيقى الخوالي ) هههههههه 

يا رب تعيش في تبات و نبات و تخلف صبيان و بنات و متفتكرش من اللي فات غير كل خير يا رب 

و الله عنجد هاد الحكي بعبر عن فرحتي لأحلى هدوئة للغالي على ئلبنا كلنا 

و لسه جاي عبالي احكي كمان و كمان*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]








هاي دايما بحكوها بالأعراس و من كتر ما كوها بصمتها و اجا اليوم يللي احكيها 



اويها 
بمقص الدهب قصلوا يا بشارة 

اويها 
لزينة الشباب و زينة الحارة 

اويها 
ان وصفت بالوصف ما وفيت 

اويها امير صغير و تلبقلوا الإمارة 








و اخيرا و ليس آخرا نتمنالك حياة سعيدة في القفص الدهبي القفص الراااااااااااااائع [/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

الف الف مبارك اخوي محمود
و ان شاء الله كل ايامك فرح و سعادة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله يا ريته الف مبارك 







وبتظل تغار مني  :Huilen:  :Huilen: 


حتى لما خطبت عملت زيي :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=right]يا صباح الورد والياسمين لأحلى  وأروع وأغلى أعضاء على قلبي ..

ما أجملكم وما أحلى وقفتكم جنبي بهاليوم اللي بنتقل فيه من عالم العزوبية الى عالم الزوجية ..

ونصيحتي لجميع شباب المنتدى .. ما تأخروا الزواج مهما تكون الأسباب

لإنو ما فيه أجمل من الإرتباط .. خصوصي لما يكون مع الإنسانة المناسبة واللي بتستحق الحب ..

ربنا يكتبلكم جميعا الزواج قريبا جميعا للشباب والصبايا في المنتدى وخارج المنتدى .. قولوا آمين  :Smile: 




اخوتي الكرام ..

- معاذ ملحم .. صديقي العزيز والغالي .. لك كل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان بجميل ما خطّته يداك .. وارجو العلي القدير ان احظى بشرف تقديم خبر خطوبتك في هذا المنتدى وقريبا ان شاء الله ..  :Eh S(17): 

- صديقة بنت الشديفات .. بارك الله فيكِ .. وعقبالك يا رائعة  :Eh S(17): 

- اختي الرائعة "سنفورة" بارك الله لكِ واشكركِ على كلماتك الرقيقة تماما كما انتِ وعقبالك  :Emb3(1): 

- اختي totoalharbi اشكركِ على تهنئتك وعقبالك  :Eh S(17): 

- اخي وصديقي العزيز "محمد الحورية" بارك الله فيك وعقبالك يا احلى عريس  :Eh S(17): 

- اختي الجميلة الرائعة "زمرّدة" كم زادني شرفا مرورك من هنا .. جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك فيكِ وعقبال ما نشوفك عروس  :Emb3(1): 

- اختي الأجمل والأروع والأحلى على الإطلاق .. التي سعدت حقا بتواجدها هنا .. وكان كعادتهِ مميزا وجميلا ورسم الإبتسامة على وجهي كما يرسمها في كل حين .. اختي "هدّول" .. اشكركِ عزيزتي وبارك الله فيكِ وعقبالك ونشوفك احلى عروس بالدنيا .. ورح تعزميني صح؟ ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب قولي آمين ، وآجي واقول الآوييييييييييييييييهاااااااااااااااااا  :Eh S(17):  بس آويييييييييييهتك احلى يا أمورة  :Emb3(1):  لكِ مني ارق تحية  :Smile: 

- عزيزي وصديقي "زيد Sc®ipt" بارك الله فيك وزادنا تشريفا بمرورك الرائع دائما ، وعقبالك حبيبي ونيالها اللي رح تكون عروستك  :Emb3(1): 

- اختي وزميلتي الرائعة "مها" .. حضورك زادنا بهاءا وسعادة .. شكرا لكِ وبارك الله فيكِ .. واسمحي لي بأن أُبارك من جديد خطوبتك والحمدلله ها انا ايضا اقترنت بمن ستكون زوجتي قريبا لا "غيرة  :Big Grin: " بل "تفاؤلا" بأن تكون الحياة مع الحب أجمل وأجمل .. وعقبالكم جميعا  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 



صار موعد خروجي لعمّان .. اقترب موعد الحفلة .. بشوفكم اليوم مساءا .. وعلى فكرة انا بدخل المنتدى كل ساعة تقريبا عبر الهاتف لإني ما بقدر ابعد عن "الحصن" ابدا ابدا .. فـ بتشكركم جميعا دون استثناء ...

احبكم جميعا  :Smile: 

[/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يوفقك هدوء .. ان شاء الله نشوف ولادك السنه الجايه هون بينا  :Cgiving:

----------


## shams spring

الف الف الف مبرووووك هدووووووووووووووء 

وعقبال الفرحة الكبرى

وبالرفاه والبنين

----------


## abuslayeh

مبـــــروك
مبــــــروك
مبـــــــروك
مبــــــــروك
مبـــــــــروك
مبــــــــــروك
مبـــــــــــروك
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## الليث والغيث

[align=center]الف مبروك الخطوبه اخونا هدوء عاصف 
وان شاء الله تتهنوا 
اخيك 
الليث والغيث[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الف الف مبارك محمود .. الله يهنيكم ويسعدكم ويبعتلكو ايام حلوة  ان شاء الله .. اعذرني عالتاخير .. كان لازم اكون انا اول وحده .. مبارك مرة تانية الك ولخطيبتك ..  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

جميلة هذه الايام، أحس فيها كالمسافر.

أعيش لحظات فضائية لا اخضع فيها لقوانين الطبيعة الارضية،

تحلم  فيها كما تشاء و ترى ما تشاء ومضات كالبرق.

منذ زمن لم أهزأ بالنوم لهذه الدرجة فقد اكثرت هذه الايام لانني تضورت و عطشت له مدة سنين و ها أنا أنتقم منه شر انتقام. و مع ترددات جفوني مع صحوتي أرى هذا الموضوع المفرح فيقف القلم و بعفوية تلقاء نفسه ليهمس في أذني و كأنه عالم الخيال لكنه يعبر عن حقائق كونية أرضية واقعة نابعة من القلب.

باسمي واسم أعضاء المنتدى أقول:


إلى حصن الجامعات الاردنية...نهدي باقة حـــب وورود
بين كـل أعضـاء المنـتـدى ... نضع اليوم مواثيقا وعهــود
أولها عهــد حــب وإخــاء...لعريس المنتدى اخونا محمـود
وندعو الله يحفظـه دوما...ويمدده السعادة جيوشــا و جنــود

بقلم: قلعتي أبديـــــــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=right]
> 
> - اختي الأجمل والأروع والأحلى على الإطلاق .. التي سعدت حقا بتواجدها هنا .. وكان كعادتهِ مميزا وجميلا ورسم الإبتسامة على وجهي كما يرسمها في كل حين .. اختي "هدّول" .. اشكركِ عزيزتي وبارك الله فيكِ وعقبالك ونشوفك احلى عروس بالدنيا .. ورح تعزميني صح؟ ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب قولي آمين ، وآجي واقول الآوييييييييييييييييهاااااااااااااااااا  بس آويييييييييييهتك احلى يا أمورة  لكِ مني ارق تحية 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]





يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


 تسلملي يا هدوئة بس بلا ما تنسى تجيب المدام و اهم شي الولاد كمااان عشان ينطنطوا عندي عاللوج و ياكلو كيك و يشربو بيبسي ههههههههههه و يمزعوا الفاين اللي عالطاولات ههههههه


 لا لا بمزح اولادك آدميين رح يطلعوا انا متأكدة لانه رح يكونو طالعين لخالتهم ( هيك اتأكدت بزيادة انهم آدميين )

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الله يوفقك هدوء .. ان شاء الله نشوف ولادك السنه الجايه هون بينا


 .



*الله يسمع منك يا صديقة .. شكرا الك جد غمرتيني وعقبالك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الف الف الف مبرووووك هدووووووووووووووء 
> 
> وعقبال الفرحة الكبرى
> 
> وبالرفاه والبنين


 

*الله يبارك فيكِ يا شمسنا الرائعة ويسعدك ويوفقك وعقبالك يا صاحبة الحضور الرائع ..*

*خلينا دايما نشوفك هون "شمس"  شكرا جزيلا ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مبـــــروك
> مبــــــروك
> مبـــــــروك
> مبــــــــروك
> مبـــــــــروك
> مبــــــــــروك
> مبـــــــــــروك


 
*الله يبارك فيك وبعمرك اخي الكريم .. واذا ما كنت متزوج عقبالك .. وان كنت متزوج .. فـ عقبال ما نشوف ولادك الحلوين اعضاء بيناتنا ونفرح فيهم وعقبال عند اخوانك وكل حبايبك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center]الف مبروك الخطوبه اخونا هدوء عاصف [/align][align=center]
> وان شاء الله تتهنوا 
> اخيك 
> الليث والغيث[/align]


 
*الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم وحياك الله نورت المكان والمطرح وعقبالك ان شاء الله وعند كل حبايبك ومحبينك .. الله يهنيك ويزيدك سعادة ورضا* 

*شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الف الف مبارك محمود .. الله يهنيكم ويسعدكم ويبعتلكو ايام حلوة ان شاء الله .. اعذرني عالتاخير .. كان لازم اكون انا اول وحده .. مبارك مرة تانية الك ولخطيبتك ..


 


*اقرأ في كل التهاني .. وحين اصل الى هنا اقف ..*

*اشكركِ من قلبي "شذى" وبارك الله فيكِ وفي زوجك وحفظكما وزادكما سعادة وهناء .. واشكركِ جزيل الشكر على المرور الاكثر من رائع ......*

*طبعا اكيد ما تأخرتي ولو للحظة ، ومش مهم تكوني الأولى او الاخيرة .. الأهم هو مرورك من هنا .. كم كان رائعا .. أشكركِ من اعماق قلبي ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> جميلة هذه الايام، أحس فيها كالمسافر.
> 
> أعيش لحظات فضائية لا اخضع فيها لقوانين الطبيعة الارضية،
> 
> تحلم فيها كما تشاء و ترى ما تشاء ومضات كالبرق.
> 
> منذ زمن لم أهزأ بالنوم لهذه الدرجة فقد اكثرت هذه الايام لانني تضورت و عطشت له مدة سنين و ها أنا أنتقم منه شر انتقام. و مع ترددات جفوني مع صحوتي أرى هذا الموضوع المفرح فيقف القلم و بعفوية تلقاء نفسه ليهمس في أذني و كأنه عالم الخيال لكنه يعبر عن حقائق كونية أرضية واقعة نابعة من القلب.
> 
> باسمي واسم أعضاء المنتدى أقول:
> ...


 

*كلمات رقيقة .. ولكنها قوية .. دافقة من قلب يعرف كيف ينظمها لتخرج بأجمل الألوان وبرفقة اروع الألحان .. مرورك زاد المكان تشريفا عزيزي .. كم سعدتّ بتواجدك ايها الرائع .. وكم سعدتّ في قراءة أبياتك التي نظمتها في هذه المناسبة فقد دقّ قلبي فرحا وقرّت عيناي بمودتنا وأخوّتنا .. كم اتوق لأن تدوم هكذا صداقة بيننا جميعا.. بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وادعو الله العظيم ان يرزقك الزوجة الصالحة والذرية الطيبة عاجلا لا آجلا .. وادعو الله ان تدوم افراحنا بكم جميعا ..* 
*لك من قلبي ارق التحايا ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
> 
> تسلملي يا هدوئة بس بلا ما تنسى تجيب المدام و اهم شي الولاد كمااان عشان ينطنطوا عندي عاللوج و ياكلو كيك و يشربو بيبسي ههههههههههه و يمزعوا الفاين اللي عالطاولات ههههههه 
> 
> لا لا بمزح اولادك آدميين رح يطلعوا انا متأكدة لانه رح يكونو طالعين لخالتهم ( هيك اتأكدت بزيادة انهم آدميين )


 


*هههههههههههه هدّول انتي بتحفظي كال التفاصيل حتى تمزيع الفاين مش ناسييته هههههههه*

*الله يسعدك يا هديل ويااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب نشوفك احلى عروسة قريبا جدا ونشوف ولادك وبناتك الامامير بنطنطوا بأعراس جميع الاعضاء الحلوين ..*

*عقباااااااااااااااااااااااااااالكم جميعا وشكرا الكم ما قصرتوا .. كلكم زوووووووووووووووووووووق*

----------


## abuslayeh

> *الله يبارك فيك وبعمرك اخي الكريم .. واذا ما كنت متزوج عقبالك .. وان كنت متزوج .. فـ عقبال ما نشوف ولادك الحلوين اعضاء بيناتنا ونفرح فيهم وعقبال عند اخوانك وكل حبايبك*


وإذا انا متزوج شو المشكلة لو قلت إلي " عقبال الثانية"؟؟؟

اصلا بيطلعلي اربع نسوان  :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]:  مش بس وحدة 

بمزح معك ..والله وحدة ويا دوووب ماشيين في هالدنيا..

ومرة اخرى مبـــــــــــ(الف)ـــــــروك وجمع الله بينكما على خير

 :SnipeR (23):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> وإذا انا متزوج شو المشكلة لو قلت إلي " عقبال الثانية"؟؟؟
> 
> اصلا بيطلعلي اربع نسوان  مش بس وحدة 
> 
> بمزح معك ..والله وحدة ويا دوووب ماشيين في هالدنيا..
> 
> ومرة اخرى مبـــــــــــ(الف)ـــــــروك وجمع الله بينكما على خير




هههههههه اكيد بطلعلك يا رجل ، بس يعني بنخاف يعتب علينا مجلس وزارء الداخلية العرب  :Cool(1): 

والله يبارك فيك وعقبال عند حبايبك وشكرا على تواجدك الرائع  :Smile:

----------


## ريمي

[IMG]http://www.hellasmultimedia.com/***images/wedding/images/BanDoves.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ريمي



----------


## mylife079

مبروك كمان مرة يا غالي 


بتستاهل كل الخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

مبرووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> *اقرأ في كل التهاني .. وحين اصل الى هنا اقف ..*
> 
> *اشكركِ من قلبي "شذى" وبارك الله فيكِ وفي زوجك وحفظكما وزادكما سعادة وهناء .. واشكركِ جزيل الشكر على المرور الاكثر من رائع ......* 
> 
> *طبعا اكيد ما تأخرتي ولو للحظة ، ومش مهم تكوني الأولى او الاخيرة .. الأهم هو مرورك من هنا .. كم كان رائعا .. أشكركِ من اعماق قلبي ..*


لا شكر على واجب .. الله يهنيك ويوفقك ..  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [IMG]http://www.hellasmultimedia.com/***images/wedding/images/BanDoves.gif[/IMG]





الله يباركِ فيك يا أمورتنا "ريمي" كلك زوق والله ، الله يسعدك ويديم السعادة ع قلبك دائما وأبدا ، وان شاء الله عقبالك ونشوفك احلى عروس بالدنيا .. شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مبروك كمان مرة يا غالي 
> 
> 
> بتستاهل كل الخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر




الله يبارك فيك ويسعدك يا غالي وبتشكرك من اعماق قلبي وعقبالك محمد ونشوف ولادك الحلوين بيناتنا ان شاء الله .. آمين يا رب  :Cgiving:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مبرووووووووووووووووووك



الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك "شديفي" وشكرا جزيلا على المرور الرائع  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لا شكر على واجب .. الله يهنيك ويوفقك ..



واجبي انا اني اتشكرك واتشكر كل اللي مروا من هون وتركوا هالبصمات الرائعة اللي اسعدتني حقا ، الله يسعدك "شذى" ويوفقك ويبارك فيكِ وعقبال عند غيث وليث وحمودة والأمورة رورو ويا رب قريبا ..

شكرا جزيلا  :Smile:

----------


## ريمي

> الله يباركِ فيك يا أمورتنا "ريمي" كلك زوق والله ، الله يسعدك ويديم السعادة ع قلبك دائما وأبدا ، وان شاء الله عقبالك ونشوفك احلى عروس بالدنيا .. شكرا


ولو انت غالي وعقبال العرس 
يااااااااااااااارب 
والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
بتستاهل 

وممكن تحكيلي حلا

----------


## آلجوري

*[align=center]إيه إيه هاي الأفراح غامرة المنتدى ... 

مبروك يا هدوووء ...التمام ع خير إن شاء الله ... بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما على خير إن شاء الله [/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ولو انت غالي وعقبال العرس 
> يااااااااااااااارب 
> والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> بتستاهل 
> 
> وممكن تحكيلي حلا




الله يسعدك يا حلا ويبارك فيكِ ويااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب أكون صاحب الشرف بوضع موضوع التهنئة بخطوبتك وزواجك .. عقبالك وعقبال عند كل اللي بحبوكِ وعقبال عند الجميع والله غمرتوني بلطفكم ..  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *[align=center]إيه إيه هاي الأفراح غامرة المنتدى ... 
> 
> مبروك يا هدوووء ...التمام ع خير إن شاء الله ... بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما على خير إن شاء الله [/align]*




آلجوري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش معقول .. مش مصدق حالي انا ..
الله بعلم مدى سعادتي وفرحتي بدخولك اليوم لهالصفحة لتهنئتي ، كل عام وانتِ بألف خير اختي الكريمة وياااااااااااااااا رب عقبالك ويااااااااااااااااا رب نضل نشوف المميزين بيناتنا دائما ..

الله يسعدك "آلجوري" وشكرا شكرا شكرا جزيلا على مرورك من هنا والله يبارك فيكِ وبعمرك  :Smile:

----------


## كلمة شرف

ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبروك للخطوبـــــــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## كلمة شرف

ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبروك الخطـــــــــــــــــوبة

----------

